# French Fuel prices



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just returned from a trip to France and Spain.

The price of Diesel in France at Super Markets start 1.27 euro per litre to 1.31 euro per litre. Petrol Stations like Total 1.35 euro per litre to 1.45 euro per litre.

In Spain all Petrol Stations charge the same 1. 25 to 1.30 euro per litre but I do nor know about Spanish Motorways

The prices have remain the same for all the 8 weeks we were their May June July

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Auchan grande synthe Dunkirk 1.329 today


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I saw €1.69 for petrol today in the rhone alps. Our bike does 70-80 mpg but I wouldn't want to be driving a petrol car over here


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Petrol*



barryd said:


> I saw €1.69 for petrol today in the rhone alps. Our bike does 70-80 mpg but I wouldn't want to be driving a petrol car over here


That is because the French Government encourage the use of Diesel. And of course put extra tax on Petrol.

But they only pay new car Tax, not road tax.

TM


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

hEADING OVER sUNDAY. tHANKS FOR INFO
cHRIS


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Douarnenez today (Brittany) Le Clerc 126.9 Gazol was 135.9 at Cite Europe last Saturday :twisted:
motorway tend to be 148 ish especially Total! cheapest tend to be Esso


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This l week in the Dordogne
Intermarch supermarkets diesel 1.31 euro
BP 1.40 to 1.44
Calais 1.31 to 1.40

Some filling stations on toll roads as high as 1.50

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lux*

99p a Litre in Luxembourg!

£1.11 at Geant Casino in Gassin la Foux (St. Tropez)

TM


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A good site for comparing fuel prices in France is http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/

Another site that might be useful to some is the school holiday calender for France. We have found this site very useful at times.
http://www.education.gouv.fr/pid25058/le-calendrier-scolaire.html

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

it do's not matter how much diesel is in euro land its when you change your money that counts . when the euro came out it was worth 59p and look at it now and they want us to bale out the euro WHAT A JOKE :lol: :lol: its nice to know how much fuel is that's for that we are off for 6 weeks in france its nice being retired the only thing is you don't get a day off :lol: :lol: .jud


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Don 
That confirms I found the best price 1.268 just by going to leclerc I could have paid 1.45 at the Total garage in the same town 8O stay away from Total they are the dearest everywhere.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Another good tip is to use the unmanned, card only stations.

They don't have to pay someone to man the kiosk, so the fuel prices are usually quite a bit lower.

Even if you speak no French at all the instructions are pretty obvious, and as ever - MHF members are here to help. :wink: 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-635956.html#635956

_(N.B. The thread above dates from 2009.) _We haven't had a card rejected in the past two years, although there were problems with chip and pin to begin with. All sorted now though I think - in France anyway.

Hope this saves someone a few centimes.

Dave

P.S. I often do a quick calculation to see what the actual difference in price would be between diesel at (say) €1.30 or if I could find it at (say) €1.25.

Assuming I need about 50 litres of fuel, the difference in cost is €2.5 against a total price of €65 (if I buy at €1.30).

So I quite often don't bother using up my remaining fuel to look for the cheapest I can find. :roll:


----------

